# Is White Cardboard Safe?



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello!
I was just wondering if white cardboard is safe for mice to nibble on because the toliet paper I buy has white tubes. The cardboard isn't glossy as if it were painted. It is exactly the same as a brown cardboard tube except it's white. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I give my mice all kinds of cardboard containers that food stuff comes in. They don't tend to ingest cardboard much but instead enjoy shredding it to bits for their nest. I've given them white toilet paper tubes and they chew them up and haven't died on me yet


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I do that all the time I give the mamates whole tissueboxes it stops them chewing there water bottles lol .The only cardboard boxes I dont give them are ones that have had tablets etc in.


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

OK. I just wasn't sure if there was chemical like bleach in it or something. XD. Thanks so much!


----------

